# Snow tires for the Beetle



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Just got these 215/60-16 Blizzack WS80 mounted on Rial wheels from TireRack, won't be going on the car till Nov,
hope we don't have another 100+ inches of snow again ...


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Good job. I have the Hankook tires on my '14 Beetle R. The 235/18" rim ones. Are those all season or summer tires? Does any body know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lance link (May 27, 2012)

I'm thinking of going a similar route. can you post a pic up when you've got them mounted? thanks...


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

vr6-kamil said:


> Good job. I have the Hankook tires on my '14 Beetle R. The 235/18" rim ones. Are those all season or summer tires? Does any body know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are all season with the winter rating. They've got the snowflake on them. I still have the same ones on my '14 R-Line too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

*Blizzacks*



lance link said:


> I'm thinking of going a similar route. can you post a pic up when you've got them mounted? thanks...


Just mounted them last weekend and installed the Mud flaps.
I like these wheels, Hub centric and uses the OEM bolts.
The Blizzak WS80 is Bridgestone's Studless Ice & Snow winter tires, they are not all seasons.


----------



## PelicanParts.com (Sep 11, 2015)

They look good! I, too, run Blizzak snow tires. They're a beast of a snow tire and really do their job. I've also done some ice racing with them. You'll be very happy with how they perform. I also go a good amount of winters out of them. :thumbup:


----------



## nickherum (Dec 13, 2015)

Newer Beetle owner here; 2012 Turbo with 19" rims. I've been having a hard time finding used snow tires locally since my stock tires are 235/40R19. I found some lightly used snow tires on Craigslist, Michelin X-Ice 3 215/50R17 on multiple bolt pattern rims. Does anyone know if these would fit on my Beetle and still drive well?


----------



## 35_GTI (Oct 21, 2015)

I mean the Huracan is AWD :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SilverScarabMK6 (Dec 16, 2015)

*19" rims...*

Nick, I swapped out my 19" rim/tire package for 16" snows on steel rims for winter. It's not very pretty, but it works well in bad NY winters. I paid about $800 total for the package with Nokian Nordmans on the steel rims.


----------

